# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Στεναχώρια, απογοήτευση και πόνος...

## GiannisNik3

Καλησπέρα.
Δεν ήξερα σε ποιο θέμα εμπίπτει το παρακάτω, αλλά το έβαλα εδώ γιατί νομίζω ότι είναι πιο κοντινό..
Την τελευταία βδομάδα έγιναν πολλά...
Είμαι φιλόζωος, ειδικά με τα σκυλιά...
Γι' αυτό και έκανα το μεγάλο βήμα και υιοθέτησα ένα κουτάβι!
Την περασμένη Τρίτη..
Και το έφερα στο διαμέρισμα...
Εδώ και μια βδομάδα θα έλεγε κανείς ότι πραγματοποίησα το όνειρο της ζωής μου! Να πάρω επιτέλους ένα κουτάβι στο σπίτι μου, να το υιοθετήσω!
Χρόνια ήθελα ένα δικό μου σκυλάκο!!!
Κι εκεί που το όνειρο πραγματοποιήθηκε οι συνθήκες και το ξερό μου το κεφάλι δεν μου επέτρεψαν να το χαρώ όσο έπρεπε...
Το ξερό μου το κεφάλι αφορά την άγνοια που είχα για το τι σημαίνει να μεγαλώνεις ένα κουτάβι σε διαμέρισμα. Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα ήταν ότι τη νύχτα έκανε φασαρία με αποτέλεσμα τη βδομάδα αυτή να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ από την ανησυχία! Τον είχα μες στο δωμάτιό μου και φοβόμουν το βράδυ μη φάει τα καλώδια, έπρεπε συνέχεια να είμαι από πάνω του, δάγκωνε την πάνα που του έβαζα..... Συν τοις άλλοις έπρεπε να σηκώνομαι 5-6 τα ξημερώματα να τον βγάζω έξω να κάνει τα κακά του, πράγμα το οποίο απ' ότι καταλαβαίνετε, μετά από τόσες λίγες ώρες ύπνο μόνο διατεθειμένος να κάνω δεν ήμουνα!
Σηκωνόμουν με τάση προς έμετο και ένα "άει σιχτήρ" στο κεφάλι μου....
Στρεσσαρίστηκα πάρα πολύ... Και δεν ήταν μόνο γι' αυτό!
Στο διαμέρισμα δε μένω μόνος μου, μένουν και οι δικοί μου καθότι άνεργος που να βρω λεφτά να πάρω δικό μου διαμέρισμα;
Λοιπόν έχουν ένα κόλλημα με την καθαριότητα, ενώ τα αγαπάνε κατά τα άλλα....
Αλλά σκυλί και καθαρό συνεχώς γίνεται;
Έχω και τον πατέρα μου που είναι αγχώδης και έχει και πολλαπλό μυέλωμα και ακολουθεί χημειοθεραπεία και τον άκουγα και φώναζε, από τη μια "χαρώτο μου" κι από την άλλη στις 6 η ώρα τα ξημερώματα "μη μου δαγκώνεις το παντελόνι, μη μου δαγκώνεις το παντελόνι", το σκυλάκι πήγαινε και έκανε κακά στην τραπεζαρία που η μάνα μου την ήθελε καθαρή και άρχιζε τη μουρμούρα και τις φωνές......
ΔΡΑΜΑ
Δεν ξέρω αν σας έδωσα την εικόνα....
Αλλά είμαι κι εγώ άνθρωπος, έχω κι εγώ δικά μου προβλήματα
Χώρια που ένιωθα ότι ζούσα μέσα από το κουτάβι τη δικιά μου παιδική ηλικία, ξανά!!
Δεν το αντέχω αυτό..
"Χαρώτο μου, χαρώτο μου", αλλά από την άλλη "μη με αγγίζεις, μη με λερώνεις, πρόσεχε"!
Τρελαίνομαι, τρελάθηκα, δε μπορώ άλλο!
Γι' αυτό και εχθές, κατόπιν δικής μου απόφασης, το επέστρεψα πίσω και εύχομαι το γλυκό μου να βρει μια καλύτερη οικογένεια! 
Του άφησα και τα παιχνίδια που του πήρα...
Η πλάκα είναι ότι κατάφεραν να το αγαπήσουν κι αυτοί, κατά τα άλλα....
Αλλά είναι "δέσμιοι" από την ανάγκη τους για άψογη καθαριότητα... Το πιστεύετε;
Ξέρω ότι σας ακούγεται υπερβολικά μπερδεμένο όλο αυτό, αλλά έτσι είναι ακριβώς όπως σας τα περιγράφω!
Εκείνη τη στιγμή που το έπαιρνα η μάνα μου έκλαιγε!!
Να τρελαθώ τώρα ή μετά;;;
Τα νεύρα μου εμένα παίξανε εν τω μεταξύ..
Διακατέχομαι από ένα μεγάλο πλέγμα ενοχών!
Μήπως δεν ήμουν τόσο φιλόζωος όσο πίστευα;
Μήπως είμαι ρίψασπις;
Μήπως είμαι ένας εαυτούλης κακομαθημένος που βάζει την προσωπική του ευμάρεια ακόμη και πιο πάνω από τα "φιλαράκια" του;
"φιλαράκια" = σκυλιά
Δεν αντέχω άλλο!
Χθες έκλαιγα σε μια γωνιά του μπαλκονιού μόνος μου για 1 λεπτό....
Αλλιώς το περίμενα το "όνειρο της ζωής μου" κι αλλιώς μου βγήκε στην πραγματικότητα...

----------

